# Rt 24 chase from Fall River to Brockton



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Rt 24 chase from Fall River to Brockton

Anyone else monitor the Bristol County Network tonight? A Fall River Sgt. Was chasing a subject wanted for ABDW 24 northbound (ended in the Brockton area), for a majority of the pursuit the Sgt. was requesting backup from surrounding agencies, not too many were getting back to him but some were enroot just not answering him over the BCN. 

Next you hear the Sgt. say that he has one unit with him "a small town unit is behind me". My partner then says it sounded like the Sgt. said "shots fired, he has a gun I don't know if he shot at me but he has a gun". Well right after that you hear about the shots fired the Sgt. then says "my backup is leaving me he just shut off his lights and backed out of the pursuit"

Sad but slightly comical.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it was featured on Fox25 last night. MSP ending up with them in Brockton.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

State Police Chase Ends in Brockton
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=993525&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Can anyone make out the cruiser numbers?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Excellent MSP parking spot....right up on the front steps of the house!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> Excellent MSP parking spot....right up on the front steps of the house!


Hahaha nice. Front door service.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mikemac64 said:


> what is the bristol county network?


 Sheriffs radio network, all departments in Bristol County have a freq similar to Intercity or BAPERN. I think it's 800 MHz.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Fall River to Brockton is a pretty good distance. Was the State Police air unit over the pursuit?

Did they find out who it was that backed out of the pursuit just as the sh-t was hitting the fan?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mikemac64 said:


> what is the bristol county network?


It's the Bristol County Regional channel.

482.5125 is the frequency.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Fall River to Brockton is a pretty good distance. Was the State Police air unit over the pursuit?
> 
> Did they find out who it was that backed out of the pursuit just as the sh-t was hitting the fan?


I would guess it was one of Freetown's only two cruisers on the road. I would seriously doubt any of their supervisors would let them jump into a chase that only passed through their jurisdiction on the highway.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> Can anyone make out the cruiser numbers?


I'm sure you've spoken to Eric by now, but I would expect that if the chase went through middleboro Eric was in on it. Almost looked like him in one of the last clips.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gil said:


> Rt 24 chase from Fall River to Brockton
> "my backup is leaving me he just shut off his lights and backed out of the pursuit"
> 
> .


What a guy


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, at least no good guys got hurt. I understand that some cities and towns do not want the liability of a pursuit. But, once you're committed, finish the job! If an officer is backing up some other department's pursuit, stay until the bad guy is in cuffs, no matter how many cruisers are there.

Better to have too many than not enough.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now I'm not one to bash brother and sister officers, but he should have stayed at least till the primary car got some backup from MSP or from the P.D. that that pursuit was in at the time. I know most Depts. who get involved in a pursuit only because it is going through there town are told to break it off by a supervisor once the go over the town line. Unless the pursuing officer has no back up, but then as soon as back up from the town that they are now in arrives the officer from the town before breaks it off and heads back. I wasn't there, but from what I have heard so far that would make the most sense.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

andy0921 said:


> Now I'm not one to bash brother and sister officers, but he should have stayed at least till the primary car got some backup from MSP or from the P.D. that that pursuit was in at the time. I know most Depts. who get involved in a pursuit only because it is going through there town are told to break it off by a supervisor once the go over the town line. Unless the pursuing officer has no back up, but then as soon as back up from the town that they are now in arrives the officer from the town before breaks it off and heads back. I wasn't there, but from what I have heard so far that would make the most sense.


From what I can remember around the time of the "gun" transmission, A swarm of MSP units were at the Burger King rest area just past 495 ready to pounce, another Fall River unit was 1/2 mile behind the lead car with a plenty of support in tow from Taunton. The poor bastard that backed out was probably only following orders and was not even listening to the BCN. It was just funny about the timing and the way the Sgt. stated that his backup just pulled out of the pursuit. I never heard anything about the air wing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2 Face Charges After Police Chase *

*Authorities Allege Drugs Found In Van*

*BROCKTON, Mass. -- *Two people are facing numerous charges after a police pursuit Sunday that began in Fall River and ended in Brockton.

State police put down stop sticks on Route 24 and managed to flatten the left front tire of the 2006 Dodge Caravan. But officials said the vehicle kept on going and exited the highway on to Route 27, where the driver, Ashley MacLeod, allegedly tried to ram a cruiser.

State police said after a second cruiser struck the van from behind, a passenger, Antonio Calderone, tried to flee on foot. Calderone allegedly bit two troopers while being apprehended. Both officers were treated at a local hospital.

Authorities also said they found a a large quantity of drugs in the van and along the highway.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh. Calderone is one of Brocktons finest citizens. Hahhaaa. POS. Gotta love the PIT maneuver though.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

And people wonder why I like working around Brockton, so much job security. If a day goes by without Brockton or Dorchester in the news, it would be amazing. Good work to all involved.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I grew up with Ashley MacLeod...I was about 12 when we stopped hanging out. My mom wouldn't let me hang out with her anymore, she said she was "no good". Good thing I have normal parents with heads on their shoulders or I could have turned out to be a crack whore too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

HAHahahhaaaa.



badogg88 said:


> I grew up with Ashley MacLeod...I was about 12 when we stopped hanging out. My mom wouldn't let me hang out with her anymore, she said she was "no good". Good thing I have normal parents with heads on their shoulders *or I could have turned out to be a crack whore too*.


----------

